
Show HN: Turn Sketch files into front-end code automatically - joaodmj
https://zecoda.com
======
joaodmj
Zecoda allows you to turn your Sketch files into front-end code automatically.

We built Zecoda to help accelerate our product development. We are using
Zecoda to easily go from a Sketch file to a fully responsive web project.

As front-end developers, we often found ourselves demotivated with the design
hand-off process. It takes time, lots of meetings and boring back and forth
questions. We started to see an uncomfortable pattern when refactoring or
reusing old code for new projects to accelerate the workflow.

Sure, there are great software to help us with this problem (looking at you
Zeplin) but it still require us to look at each layer or component
individually. Not that fun IOHO.

We truly believe automating repetitive tasks is the way forward for software.
With this in mind we are fully dedicated to:

\- Automate software development repetitive tasks

\- Remove the (stupid) hurdle from design to code

\- Accelerate product development

We are working hard to launch Zecoda's platform in the next weeks. We’d love
to hear from you and get your help to shape our product before we officially
launch. Drop us a line at john@zecoda.com with any feedback (or questions)
that you have for us.

If you think Zecoda can help your workflow, request early access below.

Request early access:
[https://zecoda.com/#subscribe](https://zecoda.com/#subscribe)

Demo: [https://zecoda.com/#demo](https://zecoda.com/#demo)

------
jcletos
This seems cool. Really curious to try it with one of my own Sketch projects.
When do you expect to open private Beta?

~~~
joaodmj
Hey! Looking forward to give you access to our product. We are working hard to
launch Zecoda in the next weeks. We’d love to hear from you and get your help
to shape our product before we officially launch. Drop us a line with any
feedback (or questions) that you have for us.

